# food-ingredients - chems, pesti/herbicide, preservative, color, taste-enhancers...



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Chemical Cuisine: A bowl of Froot Loops, Corn Pops, Apple Jacks, and a littleÂ*petroleumÂ*chemical? « pHresh Living

this story has to do with PACKAGING ingredients - a petrochemical-wax used on the cereal-box liner. 
this does NOT appear on ingredient-panels - and is not tested, approved, etc.

always read ingredients: 
_*if U cannot pronounce it, don't know what it is, or are uncertain what it does - 
my suggestion is, Find out.* there are many things that never appear on ingredients lists at all - 
they are INGREDIENTS of Ingredients, like the preservative in fish put in pet-food, 
or MSG in canned, chilled or frozen food, in one or more INGREDIENTS used in the item -

*EX:* U buy stir-fry vegies; it lists broccoli, carrots, snow-peas, cauliflower, mushrooms and water-chestnuts. 
it comes as a bag of frozen vegies, U add rice or meat of Ur choice... *the sauce packet LISTS the MSG -* 
which they put in there as an ingredient; the canned mushrooms and canned water-chestnuts that they used 
are *also likely to have MSG*, but the packaging need not list ingredients-in-ingredients - 
only what THEY put in as they prepared the item. _

knowing where the various ingredients came from is another entire topic: 
domestic or foreign? likely safe-source or likely UNsafe-source?

secondary and tertiary issues: Production, Packaging + Shipping
how many food-miles? how big a carbon-footprint? 
is it organic? is it local? is it sustainable or industrial-AgBiz? 
how much packaging, and is the packaging recyclable?

buying at a farmers-market in the USA does not warranty vegies are local - 
USA farmers markets have wholesalers who will retail commercial veg + fruit. 
Why? cuz it eliminates the middleman - the grocery-store - and increases profits - 
they can undercut grocers prices and still make more profit, selling direct to consumers.

_Caveat emptor_

- terry


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

for WHY these foods are especially bad, see 
The 7 foods experts won't eat - Healthy Living on Shine

1. Canned Tomatoes

2. Corn-Fed Beef

3. Microwave Popcorn

4. Nonorganic Potatoes

5. Farmed Salmon

6. Milk Produced with Artificial Hormones

7. Conventional Apples


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> for WHY these foods are especially bad, see
> The 7 foods experts won't eat - Healthy Living on Shine
> 
> 1. Canned Tomatoes
> ...


Going by these i think i am pretty much OK! Lol!


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

i don't think so! :thumbdown: life may be a series of chemical reactions, 
but i for one do NOT want to be a series of intriguing experiments with new compounds.

see the entire list, with likely allergens, sensitivities, etc - 
Food Additives ~ CSPI's Food Safety 
*from the Center for Science in the Public Interest - :thumbup: my heroes!  *



> EXCERPT -
> 
> AVOID -
> In general, it's best to avoid the following ingredients.
> ...


----------



## Acacia86 (Dec 30, 2008)

leashedForLife said:


> i don't think so! :thumbdown:
> 
> see the entire list, with likely allergens, sensitivities, etc -
> Food Additives ~ CSPI's Food Safety
> *from the Center for Science in the Public Interest - :thumbup: my heroes!  *


Ack no! Well the only things on there that i need to ''cut back on'' is Caffiene and Fructose. Which i know already but i can not live without strong coffee and some fruit juices! :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Acacia86 said:


> Going by these i think i am pretty much OK! Lol!


hey, hun! :--) 
WoW! U are on an all-organic diet? wild-Alaska salmon, not 'fresh Atlantic'? [which is farmed.] 
bottled tomato products only, in glass not cans? 
*dairy* is especially sneaky - *unless U buy organic milk, yogurt, cheese, butter, etc - * 
U eat *rBGH* and metabolites of pesticides, herbicides, and antibiotics in every dairy product.

*rBGH = Recombinant Bovine Growth Hormone* used to make each individual cow produce more milk; 
that sounds innocent-enuf until U realize it's a fat-storable hormone, and we now have 9-YO girls who need bras 
in the USA - who have been eating hormone-laced dairy, all their lives.

the metabolites are the things that were in the food, that was fed to the cows - 
after the cow digests them, they are stored in body-fat, in milk, and excreted in urine and stool. 
*3/4 of the antibiotics manufactured in the USA are used in Ag-animals for meat, milk, eggs, etc. * 
they are not all excreted; by eating milk, meat, or eggs, we ingest metabolites, which we in turn, store in fat. 
when we go on a weight-loss diet or work harder or go hungry and miss a meal, we break down some fat - 
and can become very ill as a result of the sudden load of toxins in the bloodstream.

*another place we store metabolites and persistent-pollutants? women's breasts. * 
when we breast-feed our infants, all the pollutants we have stored are in our breast-milk - 
our babies are immediately exposed; when i was 15-YO the analysis of human breast-milk meant 
that we could not legally SELL it for human consumption - as it was even heavier with DDT, PCBs, 
heavy-metals, and more than was the cow's milk, at the time.

so... we cannot pasteurize, bottle and sell it - but we can feed it to our infants, at home.  this is not good.


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Food Additives ~ CSPI's Food Safety



> *bold added - *
> 
> *Avoid:* ACESULFAME-K
> _Artificial sweetener: Baked goods, chewing gum, gelatin desserts, diet soda, Sunette.
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Water as a nutrient: What you need to know

i always wondered why thirst was supposedly such a lousy indicator of the need for water - 
well, duh, turns out it is OK to Not! drink half-a-gallon daily, which is good, cuz i don't. :lol:


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

Study: Organic Milk from Pasture-Fed Cows


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

U think they just squeeze the corn-kernel? get the 'sap' out and boil it down? _no-o-o-o-o-o..._, that would be wrong.

Much High Fructose Corn Syrup Contaminated With Mercury, New Study Finds

HIGH-FRUCTOSE CORN SYRUP is an industrial product. 


> *bold added - *
> 
> _In the Environmental Health article, Dufault et al. found *detectable levels of mercury
> in nine of 20 samples* of commercial HFCS. Dufault was working at the U.S. Food and Drug Administration
> ...


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

> *bold added - *
> 
> _ * Food Ingredients & Packaging
> o Food Ingredients and Packaging Terms
> ...


 :crazy: OMG... 
so WHO clears the 'GRAS' ingredients which are *not* overseen by the FDA? 
the International Brotherhood of Petrochemical Manufacturers? 
the American Plastics-Production Association?

and where are those records of what's approved, and by Whom? 
where is the rest of the database - and what's in it? 
preservatives, coloring agents, fillers, taste-intensifiers, texturizers, odorants? WHAT?


----------

